# 2021 TRIPLE START TAP AND DIE GROUP BUY



## hannah (Apr 5, 2021)

*2021 TRIPLE START TAP AND DIE GROUP BUY*​
Welcome to the 2021 tap and die group buy! My name is Hannah, I will be organizing the buy this year. Patrick (Jarod888) did an excellent job with last year’s buy and I will be borrowing heavily from his work. This post has been approved by @Monty the IAP group buy coordinator.

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum quantity discount for our members for the triple start tap and dies and Bock and JOWO taps required to build kitless pens. The more orders we collectively place for each size tap and die, the greater the discount.

Attached is the pricing information from Tapco. The offerings listed are based on what garnered interest from last year’s buy.


HOW TO PARTICIPATE​
If you would like to participate, comment on this post, fill out the attached order form, and send it to me via direct messages. Or, DM me and I’ll give you my email address where you can send your order form. Only the highlighted cells need to be filled out. If you don’t have Excel, let me know and I can send it to you in a different format.

*THE CUTOFF FOR PLACING ORDERS IS SATURDAY, MAY 15 AT 6:00 PM PST.*

Since the discount we receive depends on the number of orders for each tap/die size, the exact cost of your items can’t be 100% determined until all orders have been placed. The order sheet lists the highest possible price (if you are the only one purchasing the item) and the most probable lowest price (if the group buys 24 taps/12 dies). The price you will pay for an item is likely between these two numbers (and hopefully the cheapest price!) There are two items that require a one-time tooling fee: this cost will be split between anyone ordering the item.

*TO SEE THE CURRENT DISCOUNT LEVELS, OPEN* *THIS GOOGLE DOC**. HIGHLIGHTED CELLS REPRESENT THE CURRENT PRICE FOR EACH ITEM BASED ON THE NUMBER OF CONFIRMED ORDERS. THIS SPREADSHEET UPDATES AUTOMATICALLY WHEN A NEW ORDER IS ENTERED, SO CHECK BACK OFTEN TO SEE THE CURRENT DISCOUNT LEVEL.*

This google doc also shows the items each person has ordered. If you prefer for your order to remain anonymous, let me know and I will put "Anonymous" instead of your IAP username.


PAYMENT​
You will receive two invoices. The first will be sent to you the day after the group buy closes (May 16) and will be for the cost of your taps and dies, fees, shipping, and insurance. Payments can be made via Paypal or Venmo. I will give you instructions for how to pay when I send you your invoice.

*THE PAYMENT DEADLINE IS MONDAY, MAY 31 AT 6:00 PST.*

The second invoice will be sent later and will be for the shipping cost from Tapco. This cost will be split evenly among participants. Please pay this within two weeks of receiving it.

If using Paypal, please use the “Friends and Family” option. This allows for money transfers without fees. I understand that in the past IAP has conversed with Paypal about whether this is acceptable use, and they have said that it is. If you still want to pay with the “Goods and Services” option, you must add 4% to your total.

All the items in the spreadsheet should be available for purchase. If for any reason an item is backordered or unavailable, your money for that item will be refunded to you.


SHIPPING AND INSURANCE​
I will be shipping your orders to you via USPS Small Flat Rate Box. There is $50 insurance included with small flat rate boxes. I will be adding additional insurance for the full retail value of your purchase as a default. The amount to be insured is the value of replacing the parts (the item’s value without a discount). While this will cost extra, I STRONGLY suggest that you accept this insurance. I cannot be responsible for what happens to your package after I ship it to you. If you don’t want this recommended insurance, you may opt out on your order form. The order form also shows you the cost of insuring your shipment.

Tapco estimates that it will take 5-6 weeks from the time of our order (May 31) to ship. Once I receive the shipment from Tapco, I will ship to participating IAP members within 3 days. All told, you can expect to have your brand new taps and dies in hand by the end of July.

I am willing to accept international orders. Please note that shipping will take longer and be more expensive if you are ordering from outside the US, and depending on the country USPS may not offer shipping insurance.

IF YOU MISS THE DEADLINE FOR ORDER SUBMISSION OR PAYMENT, YOU WILL NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE GROUP BUY.

Thanks for reading, let’s get those discounts!

DM me if you have any questions


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks but the JoWo #6 may be incorrect. I'm thinking it should be M7.4 x .5


----------



## Darrin (Apr 5, 2021)

I need to do some inventory, but I’m in for a few of these.


----------



## Jon Nutting (Apr 6, 2021)

its_virgil said:


> Thanks but the JoWo #6 may be incorrect. I'm thinking it should be M7.4 x .5


That's what I thought as well, Don


----------



## hannah (Apr 6, 2021)

Hmm, the quote I received from TapCo a few weeks ago lists the Jowo #6 size as M7.5 x .5

That's what is listed in last year's TapCo group buy as well.


----------



## Darrin (Apr 6, 2021)

For what it’s worth....


----------



## X-crAFt custom ink (Apr 6, 2021)

If There is a place that has a potential deal that is better, but it could get cheaper buying from this group buy, are we allowed to pull out if the prices are not as low as I need them to be? and will there be a chart that says how many of each are being bought? because one of the documents says that there has to be a minimum of x amount bought in order to get a discount. will we know what the discount is before we pay for them?


----------



## hannah (Apr 6, 2021)

X-crAFt custom ink said:


> If There is a place that has a potential deal that is better, but it could get cheaper buying from this group buy, are we allowed to pull out if the prices are not as low as I need them to be? and will there be a chart that says how many of each are being bought? because one of the documents says that there has to be a minimum of x amount bought in order to get a discount. will we know what the discount is before we pay for them?


You can certainly put in a tentative order and decide not to buy if there isn't enough of a discount. That's fine.

The google doc that I linked will be a tracker of the current discount levels as people place their orders.


----------



## X-crAFt custom ink (Apr 6, 2021)

hannah said:


> You can certainly put in a tentative order, and decide not to buy if there isn't enough of a discount. That's fine.
> 
> The google doc that I linked will be a tracker of the current discount levels as people place their orders.


if you open the document it says view only and that it is not a live feed. is there a different document that I should Go to?


----------



## X-crAFt custom ink (Apr 6, 2021)

Also, I forgot to ask, do we pay shipping?


----------



## hannah (Apr 6, 2021)

X-crAFt custom ink said:


> if you open the document it says view only and that it is not a live feed. is there a different document that I should Go to?


Nope, that's the correct document. It says view only because I am the only one who can edit it and will do so once people start placing their orders. Anyone viewing the document will see these changes as they happen.

The buy is open for 5-6 more weeks so check back throughout that period.

Also yes, the shipping information is detailed above and can be estimated in the order form.


----------



## Jarod888 (Apr 6, 2021)

its_virgil said:


> Thanks but the JoWo #6 may be incorrect. I'm thinking it should be M7.4 x .5


They make both.  It was confusing last year, and it think some of the chinese ones are 7.5.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 6, 2021)

Jarod888 said:


> They make both.  It was confusing last year, and it think some of the chinese ones are 7.5.


7.5 does not equal 7.4...even in China. The one I use is M7.4x.5. Maybe the M7.5x.5 will work. I'm not sure.
Don


----------



## Richld16 (Apr 7, 2021)

Just sent my order form. Thanks for taking care of this.


----------



## NJturner (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks for doing this! Just getting going with making fully bespoke pens so not sure which sizes I'll be ordering, but will be buying something for sure! Going to attend the virtual Penmaker's International Symposium the 24th and 25th to gather more knowledge and then make some decisions. 

I'd also appreciate any thoughts on those sizes most people find they use the most. I've read the great article put out by Phil Dart at Beaufort Ink and viewed a bunch of YouTube's by Bob at RJB Woodturner and have gotten some ideas, but even at the great discounts with the group buy, the ticket gets large quickly! But I am done making kit pens and want to go the full 'made by me' route including the blanks, so trying to make sure I spend my money on the right stuff! Appreciate your thoughts and assistance! 

Kevin
@oceanside_woodcraft


----------



## JackNapalm (Apr 7, 2021)

NJturner said:


> Thanks for doing this! Just getting going with making fully bespoke pens so not sure which sizes I'll be ordering, but will be buying something for sure! Going to attend the virtual Penmaker's International Symposium the 24th and 25th to gather more knowledge and then make some decisions.
> 
> I'd also appreciate any thoughts on those sizes most people find they use the most. I've read the great article put out by Phil Dart at Beaufort Ink and viewed a bunch of YouTube's by Bob at RJB Woodturner and have gotten some ideas, but even at the great discounts with the group buy, the ticket gets large quickly! But I am done making kit pens and want to go the full 'made by me' route including the blanks, so trying to make sure I spend my money on the right stuff! Appreciate your thoughts and assistance!
> 
> ...




I am on a similar trajectory.  Take a look at the Google doc. The m13x.8 triple and M10x1 single are the "standards".  Seems a lot of people start with these.  Then decide which nibs you want to build for.


----------



## Rick95602 (Apr 7, 2021)

So, I'm confused (definitely not unusual). On the "taps", I can go for a plug, taper, or bottom. Do I need all three (don't know if my bank account can withstand that hit) or can I get by with one "standard"? I "sorta" understand the differences, but need a bit of clarification. Right now, I'm leaning toward just the "plug" profile. Thoughts?


----------



## JackNapalm (Apr 7, 2021)

I am sure someone will come along and help clarify my answer.  I'll try to answer from my recent foray into this.  For what we do the plug is very sufficient.  You will have to go deeper to get the correct threads.   The taper you don't have to go as deep and possibly take a little more skill than the plug.  The bottoming doesn't appear to be useful for making pens unless you are doing some sort of shallow cap possibly. 

I'm all for more knowledge.  Please let me know where I am off base.


----------



## Curly (Apr 7, 2021)

Jack you have it wrong. 

The taper tap also called starting tap is to cut the first few threads. It starts the process gradually. 
The plug tap is the middle one used to complete the threads in a through hole or if the bolt going into the hole doesn't go to the bottom. 
The bottoming tap is used after the plug tap to cut the remaining threads in a blind hole that was cut with the plug tap.

For all but the hard metals you shouldn't need a taper tap to make pens. The plug tap can do most all, so you need it. The bottoming tap is used to follow a plug tap after it cuts a few threads. The bottoming tap completing the threads to make a clean finish to the threads so they don't run past what is needed. The bottoming tap is for translucent or clear blanks and is an optional tap if you prefer no more threads than needed to cut a clean thread. So you see it use mostly on caps. 

So the plug tap is a must. The bottoming tap is for the anally retentive type that like clean and neat so is optional. The taper tap is rarely needed except for difficult to start thread materials. 

The taps described are for hand taps like the buy is for.


----------



## JackNapalm (Apr 7, 2021)

Curly said:


> Jack you have it wrong.


Roger that.  I need to get my terminology right for sure.  You're explanation is much better than mine.  In my head a lot of what you said was what I was trying to say.


----------



## Rick95602 (Apr 7, 2021)

Curly said:


> Jack you have it wrong.
> 
> The taper tap also called starting tap is to cut the first few threads. It starts the process gradually.
> The plug tap is the middle one used to complete the threads in a through hole or if the bolt going into the hole doesn't go to the bottom.
> ...


Thanks, that's the clarification that my bank account and "in-house supervisor" needed.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 10, 2021)

The 7.5 x .5 and 6.5 x.5 will work just  for threading for the jowo nibs.  They are 7.4 x .5 and 6.4 x .5 as manufactured, Though slightly larger by 
1mm or .004 we are making pens and if you have ever seen the fit on the threads on a kit its a wonder they work at all. The .1mm is across the diamter so its only .05 mm(.002) on each side. The feeds can be out of round more than that.


----------



## Scrblue (Apr 11, 2021)

I'll definitely be joining in on this soon, but I'm still new to this so I have to figure out what sizes I need first


----------



## Racer3770 (Apr 11, 2021)

Scrblue said:


> I'll definitely be joining in on this soon, but I'm still new to this so I have to figure out what sizes I need first


I think this is a really common issue. I definitely didn't know what I needed when I first started making these. 

If it's helpful, here is what I used on the pen pictured below:

Section:
Jowo #6 Plug Tap (20668)
M 10 X 1 Die (48455A)

Body:
M 10 x 1 Plug Tap (41579)
M 13 x .8 Die (35971A)

Cap:
13 x .8 Plug Tap (35985)

Everyone has a different method or sizes they like, this is just what works for me at the moment!


----------



## Rick95602 (Apr 11, 2021)

Racer3770 said:


> I think this is a really common issue. I definitely didn't know what I needed when I first started making these.
> 
> If it's helpful, here is what I used on the pen pictured below:
> 
> ...


Like you, I'm just getting started. My order is in for the current group buy for what seems to be the "starter" set. BTW, RJBWood Turner  (Bob Blandford) has a YouTube video on getting started with a list of items for bespoke (kitless) pens. Here's the link 




Hope this helps


----------



## Aurelius (Apr 22, 2021)

Do people usually wait and sign up right at the end?  
I'm trying to gauge whether this is where the prices will be or if there will be a big fall off right before the buy closes.


----------



## grebmar (Apr 22, 2021)

Aurelius said:


> Do people usually wait and sign up right at the end?
> I'm trying to gauge whether this is where the prices will be or if there will be a big fall off right before the buy closes.


I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## Curly (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm not in this one but you are better off putting in your wants now. If anything anyone sitting on the fence sees the number needed to get the next price drop is small they will be more likely to jump in. Wait too long and the gaps look bigger and people don't climb aboard and others then  bail and the costs do remain high for those left. In the past some have even bought two to get the next price break knowing they will be able to sell the extra to a latecomer when the order is closed. I did that once.


----------



## Rick95602 (Apr 22, 2021)

If you look at the spreadsheet (I do it daily), you see the significant drops occur at 3pc and 6pc for the "standard" (my personal getting started buy) buy-in. The six level is almost there for some. After that, the price drop is nominal, or at least not terribly significant. Anyway, you can put your order in now (I already have), and then monitor it after that. Finally, you can always add to the buy, last minute if an item you want is close to a significant level.


----------



## mullinswoodworx (Apr 23, 2021)

I was just about to look at ordering some taps and dies! Form coming your way soon.


----------



## mullinswoodworx (Apr 28, 2021)

Do you know when the Google doc will be updated?


----------



## hannah (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks for the reminder. Just updated it.


----------



## pssherman (Apr 30, 2021)

I am sending in my order.


----------



## NJturner (May 2, 2021)

Thanks to all who offered some advice on tap and die sizing.....

I am sending in my order as well....


----------



## hannah (May 3, 2021)

Thanks @NJturner - order received


----------



## johnjohnson42 (May 5, 2021)

Order placed... sent the form via DM


----------



## Cavediver (May 5, 2021)

Thank you hannah!
Order placed via DM.


----------



## MikeO (May 7, 2021)

Thank you for doing this!
Sent in order form via DM


----------



## CFPT (May 11, 2021)

I'm in and just PM'd.  Many thanks!


----------



## HeathRiley (May 12, 2021)

Thanks for organizing! Order form incoming.


----------



## cjester (May 12, 2021)

I have sent an order message as well, thanks.


----------



## Animeozzy (May 12, 2021)

Order sent through DM thank you very much for this group buy


----------



## Carrick20 (May 12, 2021)

Order form has been sent. Thank you!


----------



## JackNapalm (May 12, 2021)

Wow, with all these orders I am tempted to pick up the bottom taps too.


----------



## JoeG (May 13, 2021)

hannah said:


> *2021 TRIPLE START TAP AND DIE GROUP BUY*​
> Welcome to the 2021 tap and die group buy! My name is Hannah, I will be organizing the buy this year. Patrick (Jarod888) did an excellent job with last year’s buy and I will be borrowing heavily from his work. This post has been approved by @Monty the IAP group buy coordinator.
> 
> This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum quantity discount for our members for the triple start tap and dies and Bock and JOWO taps required to build kitless pens. The more orders we collectively place for each size tap and die, the greater the discount.
> ...


----------



## JoeG (May 13, 2021)

hannah said:


> *2021 TRIPLE START TAP AND DIE GROUP BUY*​
> Welcome to the 2021 tap and die group buy! My name is Hannah, I will be organizing the buy this year. Patrick (Jarod888) did an excellent job with last year’s buy and I will be borrowing heavily from his work. This post has been approved by @Monty the IAP group buy coordinator.
> 
> This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum quantity discount for our members for the triple start tap and dies and Bock and JOWO taps required to build kitless pens. The more orders we collectively place for each size tap and die, the greater the discount.
> ...


Hanna I just submitted an order to you for the following:

M13x8 Plug Tap
M13x8 Triple Start Die
JOWO #6 M7.5 X .5 Tap

joegiannina@yahoo.com
361 816 3629
Please contact me you did not receive the information.


----------



## hannah (May 13, 2021)

Order received, Joe. Thanks for joining the group buy.


----------



## JoeG (May 14, 2021)

hannah said:


> *2021 TRIPLE START TAP AND DIE GROUP BUY*​
> Welcome to the 2021 tap and die group buy! My name is Hannah, I will be organizing the buy this year. Patrick (Jarod888) did an excellent job with last year’s buy and I will be borrowing heavily from his work. This post has been approved by @Monty the IAP group buy coordinator.
> 
> This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum quantity discount for our members for the triple start tap and dies and Bock and JOWO taps required to build kitless pens. The more orders we collectively place for each size tap and die, the greater the discount.
> ...


Hanna, please change my order for the #6 Jowo tap to plug rather then tapered. Sorry for any inconvience.
JoeG


----------



## hannah (May 14, 2021)

No problem Joe. I have that recorded now.


----------



## jnwmiller (May 14, 2021)

Thanks for organizing the group buy! Order form sent.


----------



## JonLew (May 14, 2021)

Filling out the paperwork now!

-Jon Lewis


----------



## Jarod888 (May 14, 2021)

Sending in my sheet now.


----------



## Scrblue (May 15, 2021)

Shout out to @Rick95602 and @HeathRiley for making the 12x0.8s affordable. Thin pen gang


----------



## Michal (May 16, 2021)

M15 die and plug tap anyone? Lot's go big, but not for that money  I need a set, maybe at level "3pcs" someone else will join? 

Michal


----------



## hannah (May 17, 2021)

The group buy is now closed. There were 37 participants and a total of 185 items ordered!

Invoices have gone out, and over half of the participants have already paid - thank you guys so much. I'll be placing the order with TapCo when I receive all payments. Cut-off date is May 31.

It may be possible to squeeze in some last minute orders - message me if you've missed the deadline.

Thanks to everyone who joined!! I'll be posting updates in this thread when they occur.


----------



## RichAldrich (May 17, 2021)

hannah said:


> The group buy is now closed. There were 37 participants and a total of 185 items ordered!
> 
> Invoices have gone out, and over half of the participants have already paid - thank you guys so much. I'll be placing the order with TapCo when I receive all payments. Cut-off date is May 31.
> 
> ...


Great job organizing!!!!


----------



## bvcreates (May 18, 2021)

Thanks Hannah! Sign me up! Submitting the order in a few minutes.


----------



## hannah (May 31, 2021)

Thank you everyone for sending in your payments. The group buy is now closed. I will be submitting the order to TapCo tonight. I'll post here when I have updates regarding the procurement timeline.


----------



## RichAldrich (Jun 1, 2021)

hannah said:


> Thank you everyone for sending in your payments. The group buy is now closed. I will be submitting the order to TapCo tonight. I'll post here when I have updates regarding the procurement timeline.


Great job organizing and helping the computer challenged!


----------



## Animeozzy (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi everybody  just curious if there is any news about the group buy.?


----------



## hannah (Jul 1, 2021)

TapCo has my payment info. I checked in about a week ago asking where they were at and was told the order isn't finished yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Animeozzy (Jul 1, 2021)

Awesome thank you for the heads up


----------



## hannah (Jul 2, 2021)

No prob! Will post when they charge/ship.


----------



## hannah (Jul 9, 2021)

TapCo finished the order and will be shipping it to me soon!


----------



## mullinswoodworx (Jul 16, 2021)

I'm looking forward to receiving mine so I can start making triple threads!


----------



## hannah (Jul 16, 2021)

Packages coming at ya. Everyone can expect an email from USPS with tracking information in the next 24 hours. Packages will likely be shipped off tomorrow.


----------



## Jarod888 (Jul 16, 2021)

hannah said:


> Packages coming at ya. Everyone can expect an email from USPS with tracking information in the next 24 hours. Packages will likely be shipped off tomorrow.


Memories, memories...my kitchen table looked like that last year.  Thanks again for organizing!


----------



## mullinswoodworx (Jul 17, 2021)

hannah said:


> Packages coming at ya. Everyone can expect an email from USPS with tracking information in the next 24 hours. Packages will likely be shipped off tomorrow.


Thanks for putting this all together. I'm a new turner and greatly appreciate this.


----------



## RichAldrich (Jul 17, 2021)

Thanks for doing.  Great effort.


----------



## NJturner (Jul 17, 2021)

Hannah - a BIG thank you for doing all this work!!! I got my USPS notice today about the shipment, so I will shortly be doing my first bespoke pen because of your great efforts! Much appreciated......


----------



## Weldon0405 (Jul 17, 2021)

hannah said:


> Packages coming at ya. Everyone can expect an email from USPS with tracking information in the next 24 hours. Packages will likely be shipped off tomorrow.


@hannah Thank you so much! I am looking forward to putting them to good use. We truly appreciate the time and effort you’ve put into this group buy


----------



## hannah (Jul 17, 2021)

That's a wrap! All orders are now in the hands of USPS. You should be getting your package within 3 business days (but you know, take that with a grain of salt). Signature confirmation was required by USPS for almost all of the packages. Sorry if that's an inconvenience but I couldn't remove it.

If anyone did NOT receive an email with their tracking number, message me and I can provide it.

I'm happy that this went so smoothly! Unless something changes in my life, I'm happy to do this again for future group buys.

Thanks again to everyone who participated. We got some great discounts.


----------



## Bats (Jul 17, 2021)

hannah said:


> I'm happy that this went so smoothly! Unless something changes in my life, I'm happy to do this again for future group buys.


Oh good! Because I noticed this one just a little too late to jump on it.

(maybe by next year I'll even have time to figure out what taps & dies I _need_)


----------



## johnjohnson42 (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks for putting all of this together @hannah 

Really excited about jumping into the kitless world!


----------



## RichAldrich (Jul 19, 2021)

Suppose to arrive this Wednesday!!!!


----------



## Scrblue (Jul 19, 2021)

Received mine today. Thanks! Hopefully I'll have something to show for it by the end of the week


----------



## RichN (Jul 19, 2021)

Just received the taps and die.  Hannah, you are awesome.  Thanks.


----------



## Jarod888 (Jul 19, 2021)

I've also received mine! Thanks so much for running this!


----------



## Weldon0405 (Jul 19, 2021)

My order also arrived today. Thanks again @hannah !!!


----------



## chahn32 (Jul 19, 2021)

My order arrived while I was at work and unable to sign. Need to go to the Post office to sign and pick up.
Thanks @hannah


----------



## RichAldrich (Jul 20, 2021)

Order arrived.  Perfect.  Thanks Hannah!!!


----------



## pssherman (Jul 20, 2021)

Received my order yesterday. Thanks Hannah.


----------



## Aurelius (Jul 20, 2021)

Mine showed up yesterday as well (a day early).
Thanks Hannah!


----------



## Rick95602 (Jul 20, 2021)

Got mine yesterday  Thanks Hannah for all your effort in making this buy happen.


----------



## NJturner (Jul 20, 2021)

Hannah - You are a ROCK STAR! Got my order today and just loved reading the invoice to remind me how much your work saved us all! Thank you again!


----------



## JackNapalm (Jul 21, 2021)

What more can I say.  @hannah Rocked this!


----------



## hannah (Jul 21, 2021)

You guys are so nice! It was my pleasure. Can't wait to see what everyone makes with their new gear.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Aug 13, 2021)

hannah said:


> *2021 TRIPLE START TAP AND DIE GROUP BUY*​
> Welcome to the 2021 tap and die group buy! My name is Hannah, I will be organizing the buy this year. Patrick (Jarod888) did an excellent job with last year’s buy and I will be borrowing heavily from his work. This post has been approved by @Monty the IAP group buy coordinator.
> 
> This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum quantity discount for our members for the triple start tap and dies and Bock and JOWO taps required to build kitless pens. The more orders we collectively place for each size tap and die, the greater the discount.
> ...


Did you by chance purchase any extras?


----------

